# Mini's with fullsize?



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone had minis in with fullsize goats? Did they get along ok? I have a small herd,with just four fullsize does,and was wanting to get one more doeling. I was thinking about getting either a Alpine or a Nigerian but wasn't sure how a Nigerian would do with my fullsize does?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My friend and neighbor keeps Nigerians with Nubians, never has any problems. I have another friend who also has Nigis and Nubbies too. I plan on adding a Nubbie myself, though she'll be disbudded for safety reasons.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok,thanks. :] All of mine are disbudded. What do you guys think would be better? Stay with fullsize or some of both? Mainly,I want something to show and also use in 4-h,that has a good personality,and is pretty :wink: Anyone have pics of Nigerians and fullsize goats side by side? My Lamancha's aren't real tall,and my Alpine is a good bit bigger than them. Do you have to bend over to lead them? lol That's one concern I had with getting them.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I've had nigies, lamanchas and boers all together.. no problems at all


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My friend's website: http://www.freewebs.com/udderlycountry/

On the home page you can see the Nigis around one of her full grown Nubians.

I think you would have to bend down to lead them by the collar. Mine are leashed trained. I'm pretty short and have to bend over for the smaller does.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope, they all will get along fine. Just make sure you don't have large breed bucks in with your mini girls.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I posted to this too?? Anyway, I have both mini and big goats. I have some that can and can not be with the bigger goats. It really depends on the goat and the goats that you alreadt have. For example, I have a mini doe that is too aggresive for my mini's so she is with my larger goats and does fine. Then I have a larger doe that does great with my mini's but has a hard time with my larger goats due to her age so it really comes down to the goat.


----------

